

Object-Oriented Email Sending Java SDK - yegor256a
https://github.com/jcabi/jcabi-email

======
kunkelast
What is wrong with Apache Commons Email?

~~~
yegor256a
It is very "procedural" and difficult to extend. jcabi-email is very "object-
oriented" and easy to extend. You can easily replace any part of the library
with your own class or a mock

